# Wanting a Tegu/ Convincing Parents



## TalkinTegu (Jun 5, 2018)

So while at work the other day I fell in love with a juvenile argentine black and white tegu. I currently own two other reptiles a bearded dragon and a crested gecko. But my parents are against me getting her or any more reptiles really. I have the space, money/job, time, and experience to take care of one, but the simply say “NO!” if I bring up getting another lizard. Back when I got my crestie they said no more reptiles. Then I got my dragon, and they said no more reptiles. So I believe it is possible to convince them, it’s just how. Any advice on how to do so would be really helpful.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 6, 2018)

can you wait till you have a permanent place of your own. In my opinion they are far more needy than either of your other two . I’d suggest waiting till you own your own place.


----------



## TalkinTegu (Jun 6, 2018)

Zyn said:


> The real reason is why, and can you wait till you have a permanent place of your own. In my opinion they are far more needy than either of your other two . I’d suggest waiting till you own your own place.


The only thing I get like I said is no. They have not given me a reason, and wont allow a long enough discussion to give a reason


----------



## dpjm (Jun 6, 2018)

Your parents are right in this case. Tegus are a huge step up from your other two lizards. They require way more space, money, time, and work. I think it would be foolish for you to buy a tegu unless you are established in your own place, not at your parents.


----------



## Gary (Jun 7, 2018)

I just wanted to add that these are 20+ year pets. I have DREAMED of a big lizard since I was 4 years old. I was obsessed. I didn’t get my first big lizard (my tegu) until after I bought my first home.

Very few (or none) can realistically keep up with the demands of a tegu in their late teens and early 20’s. In that stage of life you change housing frequently, your income is unreliable, and your space is often limited. Once you’re in a position to grow old with your pets, make the investment and enjoy them for years to come!

Patience is a virtue. This forum has some examples of impulsive purchases. It’s sad to see tegus re-homed within their first 2 years (or even 2 months) consistently. I can only imagine how many other tegus are bought and abandoned by owners outside of the forum. Those that participate here are arguably more dedicated to their pets, and even we have seen our fair share of tegus for adoption.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but these are considerations any prospective tegu owner can’t ignore.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd definitely wait till you have at the very least a stable amount of income and preferably your own home, that way you don't have to stress out about anything too much
. 
They can be quite the big commitment and most people at a young age cannot take care of them properly. That being said I myself am quite young, but I'm pretty much willing to do whatever it takes to make sure my tegu has the best life possible. Which includes giving up almost my entire room for her, pretty much the only space that I use for myself is my desk, got rid of my bed a while ago and to be honest the floor feels so much better compared to a couch or a mattress. Although I completely understand why some people may not want to sleep on the floor just to provide an enclosure for a reptile. 


If you wait for the right time I'm sure you'll be glad you did rather than purchasing one now.


----------



## Pickle (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm a parent .no means no. Get your own place and do as you will but take care of the loves you bring into your home


----------



## Guman (Jul 3, 2018)

I am also a parent. My sons journey with lizards began when our daughters friend gifted a gecko to my son. The FAMILY love affair with lizards grew from one scaly friend. At the age of 15 he had six, 4 geckos and 2 bearded dragons and then on his sixteenth birthday I insisted that my husband and I buy him an iguana. I seen my son as responsible and a good keeper. In retrospect I feel it was a mistake and I did not know how large of a mistake it was until months latter and by then we had added a tagu. The parents must be active participants in your hobby when you live in their house! It is essential for that pets health. Even when they are as active as my husband and I have been they will need to be interested and dedicate. When they do not research, learn, and helpe guide the husbandry of a large lizard it can cause pain and suffering. I had put the time in to learn about the iguana but did not do the same with the tegu. It ended with a large vet bill, prolapsed rectum, broken wrists, and MBD. Our Rags will live a life stunned from a family who did not enter in to his care as a joint venture. The deficits have changed and everyone is now dedicated and on the same page but the lizard has suffered. It is not fair to the animal or your parents. Please WAIT enjoy the scales that you have it will give you years of learning. Also, you do not know were life will take you. At this time we know the reality that until our son is setteled we will be part keepers.

When parents say No it is not to be mean or just bc we say so. It is because we have diffrent experience that has only came with age. Waiting will only make it that much sweeter when you finally grow up, get your own home, and have your own big lizard.

Not what you want to hear. However, you are young enough to delay your wants. My son is leaving for college this fall. At your age it is easy to forget mile stones like college.


----------



## WaterRaven (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm sure I'm just adding to a list of things you don't want to hear, but my parents bought me a horse when I was young. They can live into their 30's. I was in high school and then university the majority of her life and now that I'm older and have time for her, she's an old lady. It's one of the biggest regrets of my life and I hope you'll wait so when you have more time and a place of your own, so you can enjoy your animal and not lose any time or risk their health. 

By that I mean, if you are going to attend a college or university if you're not living at home and commuting to school, who's going to take care of your tegu? I've heard horror stories of people's reptiles escaping or dying because their family or friends couldn't look after them properly.


----------

